# Surrogacy funding



## louise m (Jan 28, 2008)

Hello, I'm 27 years old and 3 years ago was diagnosed with cervical cancer. As a result, I had to have a wertheims hysterectomy but fortunately the cancer had not spread to my ovaries so I was able to keep them.
As my follow ups have shown no sign of reoccurance, my partner & I would now like to have a baby through the surrogacy route using my eggs & his sperm. We have researched on the Internet & been in touch with a local fertility clinic & are hopefully going along for our 'first appointment' very soon.
However, we have now been written to advising that we will not get any NHS funding (we were initially advised that due to my exceptional circumstances, we would).
Although this doesn't pose a problem as we will do whatever it takes to have a baby, I feel quite disappointed & mislead at this early stage. Can anyone shed any light on the funding rules & regulations? I assume it varies between districts so it may just be in Shropshire??
Many thanks, Louise M


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi Louise

The rules are notoriously patchy and complicated and funding is still sadly a bit of a postcode lottery.  I suggest you get in touch with Infertility Network UK as they give support on funding issues - they may be able to help.

Natalie
[email protected]


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

and welcome to ff 

~I am sure the lovely surro ladies will have some advice for you 

You may also want to check out these websites 

http://www.surrogacy.org.uk/

http://www.surrogacyuk.org/

 and hope to follow your journey 

/links


----------

